# Craftsman 12-gal wet/dry vac...



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

In order for a vac to work, air needs to not just go into it, but out also. what you are getting is the fine dust passing through the filter, and going out with the exhaust air.

You can buy a replacement Hepa filter that will catch a lot more of this dust, and even a pre-filter that is basicly a bag that goes over the filter, that will help as well. Lowes and Depot carry these, as do just about everybody else that sells the vacs. i think the last time i bought the hepa filter for mine, it was around $25 ( the filter bag things are a lot cheaper)


----------



## tmcasper (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I figured it might be attributed to the dust being so 'fine'. Thanks for the heads-up on the bags and filters. I am actually gonna run out right now and grab what I need. It's a little dissappointing that they don't include at least one of these extra filters in addition to the main one. Would have saved me a lot of clean up time getting the dust off everything in my room!  Thanks again!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Might be a little late, but make sure the filter is correct and that it is seated properly. My Craftman shop vacs pick up drywall dust all day without blowing it through the standard filters.


----------

